# 1988 Z31 300zx Bogging/ limp mode?



## snowraider (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey everyone im new here as you can tell :newbie: and i've been having some trouble with me z31, it wont rev past 2000-2500 rpm like the maf is gone and is in limp mode so i've checked the ECU and its giving error code no.12 so MAF or wiring but i've done all the testing and according to that it works fine but also smells very rich and oem number on the maf is A36000029 so an 87 I think but im not sure if it matters what one it is. :wtf:

Any suggestion? Thanks Mike


----------



## snowraider (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok im starting to think it might be the TPS its giving me some wacky number when im testing it as well as there seems to be alot of resistance between the TPS to ECU wires


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Did you test the MAF itself? There is a detailed procedure in the FSM somewhere.

You can use a MAF from any year as long as the label color matches. Yellow for federal and blue for California.


----------



## snowraider (Jun 24, 2013)

ya it checks out all good and ya its a yellow label i also have a spare and it dosnt seem to help the cause, so im starting to think its the TPS


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My experience with testing old Nissan MAF's by the service manual procedure doesn't always work. I've had some that passes the test and turned out to be bad and vice versa. Sometimes the only sure test is to install a known good part and see if the problem corrects. This was a lot easier back in the day when I worked for a Nissan dealer, of course, and could put the part back on the shelf if it didn't fix the problem!


----------



## snowraider (Jun 24, 2013)

ok thanks ya i have been checking around everywhere for a MAF even trying to find a local with a with a Z31 its alot harder than i though haha


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, you have to remember they haven't used those MAF's in over 20 years!


----------



## snowraider (Jun 24, 2013)

ya i get that and i have a friend whos dad had 3 of them and built one out of them and has tons of parts he scrounged but must of them come off a 1985 so i have switched a bunch of maf to no success


----------

